# Bala Shark Eye Problem



## cowboys9to19 (Nov 23, 2009)

So, I put 3 Bala Sharks in my tank yesterday and one of them jumped out of the net and hit the tanks hood before falling in the water. I dont know if it injuried his eye during that or if it was purchased that way. One of his eyes looks to be crusted over and white (instead of clear). Im wondering if his eye is trying to heal itself or if he got permanently injured? Here is a picture of what im talking about, sorry they are so big I dont know how to resize.

Bad eye:









Good eye:









Any information would be appriciated.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds to me like he was injured in the jump. I don't think you would have gotten a fish like that.


----------



## cowboys9to19 (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you think it will heal?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is his eye gone, or clouded over?


----------



## cowboys9to19 (Nov 23, 2009)

Its still there just really clouded over, I can still see his pupil moving around. It almost looks like its cracked as well?


----------



## cowboys9to19 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hes dead


----------

